# Is this strange or normal? fish acting weird when lights are turned on



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

I don't know if this is a stupid question or not but why is it that sometimes i turn the tanks lights on and the fish are just kind of floating around? its kind of hard to explain, but when i turn the lights on my fish are either hidden, sunk to the bottom or just floating vertically. within a few minutes theyre all back to normal, schools regroup, come out of hiding, etc. are they sleeping? it just seems kind of bizzare


----------



## foster (Sep 2, 2012)

Fish have a rest period when its dark, pretty much the same as we do. Try turning on the room lights first for a few minutes before lighting the tank. Much easier on the fish, than getting blasted with the tank light from total darkness.


----------



## Burns412 (Apr 1, 2013)

foster said:


> Fish have a rest period when its dark, pretty much the same as we do. Try turning on the room lights first for a few minutes before lighting the tank. Much easier on the fish, than getting blasted with the tank light from total darkness.


I agree, if I come home late. I'll turn on the room lights before I light up the tank. Thinking about just getting a timer on the tank light and having it come on right before the sun starts to go down this way the fish are still adjusted to the day light in the room.


----------



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks a lot. I just wanted to make sure this wasn't something abnormal


----------



## Burns412 (Apr 1, 2013)

k:


----------



## Shellington (Apr 4, 2013)

Lol it's funny isn't it buy yea there basically chilling!! Sometimes when it's dark I watch and the fish are just completely still and definatly asleep and once the lights come on they wake up !!


----------

